# Attach anubias to driftwood with superglue gel in tank.



## Tiger15 (Jan 7, 2018)

The only way you can do it without removing the drift wood is during WC by lowering the water level. 

This is why I don’t use driftwood, only rock. I attached many Anubias, fern and Buce to small pieces of rock with superglue, all done outside the tank. I placed planted small rock on top of large rock terrace to gain height and 3D effect. I use all lace rock which is light and interlock tightly. I keep an all cichlid tank too, but limit the size to under 6 inch.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Some depends on what size wood and how it might work. If the spot can be exposed by lowering water, that may be the easy way as the wet wood does work really well to set up the reaction for super glue. But then that may not work so an alternate? 
Depends on your thoughts and what type wood, etc., so just a suggestion that may not fit! Can a small strip of wood or even something like cling-wrap from the kitchen be used as a material to glue the plants onto and then that material be tied in place on the wood underwater? 
Definitely more trouble but then we gotta do what we gotta do? 
I would not see being able to add the glue to the plants and then go under with them as the glue reaction is really quick and not at all sure it would last while moving to the wood. But then I also have not tried it!! Tying it on with thread is one of the older methods but it drives me silly trying to get it done and then my fish can untie almost anything I tie and they go dragging a thread all around. NOT my favorite way to go.


----------



## MissCris (Mar 7, 2016)

Try a small ziptie. You can remove it once the plant attaches (about 3-4 weeks).


----------



## tamsin (Jan 12, 2011)

You can but it's fiddly and doesn't always work first time. You want a blob of glue on the plant, and the surface will set as soon as it hits the water, but if press it into place firmly a minute or two, you pop the bubble and it can work. Sometimes it takes a couple of goes and it's not as reliable as out of the water glueing.


----------

